# cervical cerclage and ligation of the uterine arteries



## kvannieuwenhuyse (Apr 25, 2012)

Patient comes in for cervical bleeding.  Dr. performs a cervical cerclage, surgical suture placement and ligation of the cervical branches of the uterine arteries.

Operative report states:

The anterior lip of the cervix was grasped with a single tooth tenaculum.  A Covidien Polysorb 3-0 were used on a UR 46 was used to make a circumfrential suture line around the margin of the cut edge of the cervix, this was done in a running lock fashion.  Bilateral sutures were also placed more superior along the cervix at the 3 o'clock and 9 o'clock respectively.  There continued to be some oozing from the cervix at this point so I placed a cerclage in the McDonald fashion using an asorable suture.  There was still a small amout of oozing from the right side of the cervix and so the 3-0 absorable were used to create a running lock stitch on the right hand portion of the cervix.  Two more figure of eights were placed and then the cauetery was used to control a small portion of the microvascular bleeding.  There was complete hemostasis at this point.

I have CPT 57700 for the cerclage but I am having trouble coding the procedure for the suture placement and the ligation of the cervical branches of the uterine arteries.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Kerry


----------

